# plannig for my new gaming rig....



## Arnab boss (Sep 22, 2013)

hello guys,time for a new build...my this rig is almost 3 yrs old and will give it to my nephew and other family   members for their  requirements....

    so i am ready to build my new gaming rig...i need help of all the members as i am not so aware of the current hardware scenario available.....now

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.') 

 Ans:All latest games in mid or high settings,watching hd and 3d movies...sme photo editing works and normal pc jobs...

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.

 Ans:80 thousand but can extend up to 1 lakh.. 

3. Planning to overclock?

 Ans: as per now no..but will try later...

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?

 Ans: I am using now windows 7 ultimate 64 bits....will upgrade to win 8 later....

5. How much hard drive space is needed?

 Ans:I wont b needing hdd as of now as i have a 4 tb , and a 500gb for operating system but i will b needing an ssd 64gb for the operating system...

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.

 Ans: I currently hav a benq g2222hdl...will b going for a 27 inch this time...

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?

 Ans: As i mentioned i will b using my 4 tb hdd in my new rig...my g400 mouse...any one of my optical drives..

8. When are you planning to buy the system?

 Ans: I am planning to buy it in november...but i will b start buying the components as soon i get a good rate...as prices of market is now very high and will take a mnth time to settle down....

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?

 Ans:i hav assembled my old rig but i need a help to install the prooccy and the cooler...

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?

 Ans: I buy my Stuffs from m.d computers basically but if the rate is low in other shops i will give a try...i also purchase online...if i get it in low price than in markets....

11. Anything else which you would like to say?

  I am just a casual gamer and i want my new build to last  5 yrs....as i wont b upgrading  bfore tht...so i want every money i spend on this rig should count.....

 thanks in advance


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 22, 2013)

Spoiler






Arnab boss said:


> hello guys,time for a new build...my this rig is almost 3 yrs old and will give it to my nephew and other family   members for their  requirements....
> 
> so i am ready to build my new gaming rig...i need help of all the members as i am not so aware of the current hardware scenario available.....now
> 
> ...






*Option 1:*

Intel core i5 4670k -16500 
MSI Z87-G45 Gaming -13500 
Zotac GTX760 AMP Edition 2GB -23000
Corsair Vengeance 8GB 1600 MHz -4500
Corsair TX650M -6500
Dell ST2740L 27" LED IPS -18500
CM Hyper 212X -3400
Corsair 300R Windowed Version -5200
Microsoft Sidewinder X6 KB -3000

*TOTAL **-94,100.*

*Option 2:*

Intel Core i7 4770k -22000
MSI Z87-G45 Gaming -13500
Zotac GTX760 AMP Edition 2GB -23000
Corsair Vengeance 1600MHz 8GB -4500
Corsair TX650M -6500
Dell ST2740L 27" LED IPS -18500
Corsair 300R Windowed -5200
CM Hyper 212X -3400
Microsoft Sidewinder X6 KB -3000

*TOTAL -99,600*.

*Option 3:*

AMD FX 8350 -12500 
Asus  M5A990FX PRO R2.0 -12500 
Corsair Vengeance 1600MHz 8GB -4500 
Corsair TX650M -6500
Zotac GTX760 AMP Edition 2GB -23000
Dell ST2740L 27" LED IPS -18500
Corsair 300R Windowed -5200
CM Hyper 212X -3400
Microsoft Sidewinder X6 KB -3000

*TOTAL -89,100.*


----------



## Cilus (Sep 22, 2013)

Here is my suggestion:-

*AMD FX-8350 @ 12.5K
Deep Cool Iceblade Pro @ 2.9K
Asus Sabertooth 990FX R2.0 @ 15K
Kingston HyperX Blue KHX1600C10D3B1 8GB X 1 DDR3 1600 MHz @ 4.8K
Samsung 840 Series 120GB SSD @ 7K
MSI R7970 TF 3GD5/OC BE/ Sapphire HD 7970 Vapor X @ 31.5K
Seasonic SS750JS 80+ PSU @ 5.65K
Dell S2740L IPS Panel Display @ 18.5K*

*Total: 97.85K*

Now, Intel 4670K config is also a good choice but there are two things which refrained me for suggestion that:-
1. Current Indian cost of Intel Processors, specially Haswell based CPU, are too high when performance over Ivy Bridge is concerned.
2. Due to poor implementation of On-chip VRM implementation in Haswell, they overclock really bad. And there is a strong rumor that in Brodwell, intel might separate the VRM for processor, resulting a new socket type. IF that's the case, update options will be seriously tampered just after 1 year.
3. AMD has confirmed that Steam Roller will be compatible with AM3+ Chipset.

Regarding memory, I have suggested Kingston HyperX series over Corsair or G-Skill, even though the later brands offer 10 years of warranty over the 5 years of Kingston. Recently I had the opportunity to test several Ram modules from Kingston and other brnads. I have personally tested Kingston HyperX Blue 1600, HyperX Beast 1600 and HyperX Predator 2400 along with my own RipjawX and friend's Vengeance modules and my observations: Kingston Rams offer tighter Latency and really better overclocking than the competitors. I was able to run the HyperX Blue 1600 to 2133 MHz @ CL10 and HyperX Beast 1600 to 2400 MHz @ CL 10-12-11-30 which is just outstanding. At stock speed (1600 MHz), both HyperX Blue and Beast can run at CL 9-8-8-24-30 1T setting. 
Piledriver modules really response well with higher frequency Rams and running a 1600 MHz Ram with 2133 MHz speed with CL10 latency definitely helps, tested with AIDA 64 3.0 and Super Pi benchmarks.

Now lets come to overclocking. Although 8350 is a real good and VFM product, it still lags compared to 4670K when it comes to applications which are not multi-threaded so well and most of the games fall into this category with exception of handful new games.So certain tweaks are required to improve the performance, even without direct overclocking. That's why I've suggested you a good CPU cooler. Let me explain a little:-

*1. Trick 1 - Increase Turbo Core Frequency:* If you are uncomfortable to overclock from the beginning, play with Turbo Core speed. The default multiplier for it is 22X (4200 MHz, 200 X 22). But with the Deep Cool Cooler I've suggested, you can set it to as high as 23.5, resulting a (200MHz X 23.5)= 4.7 MHz Turbo. *Also, don't disable AMD Cool 'n Quiet, which reduce the CPU clock during idle state*. As you know Turbo gets enabled only the applications demand it and when *4 or less cores are on use*. 
So most of the idle time, your PC will run at 1400 MHz speed and will save alot of power. For most of the not so CPU intensive but multi-threaded applications, it will be in the range of 4 to 4.4 GHz.
Now the real fun will occur during gaming which are not multithreaded, your CPU's busy cores will hit the 4.8 GHz speed, resulting drastic performance improvement (sometimes 7 to 9 FPS for the newer games). But instantly it will come back to normal as soon as you close the game, resulting better power management.

* Trick 2 - Running more than 4 Cores at full Turbo Speed*: As you are aware of, if very high Turbo Boost speed is used, normally it gets limited to only 4 Cores. But actually it can be tweaked to run at 6 or even 8 Cores during high workload and too, using Windows based tools, even without touching the BIOS. Just enable HPC Mode (High Performance Computing) in your Sabertooth Motherboard BIOS. Now install *AMD Overdrive* which is the best tweaking tool for AMD FX series. Run it, under left navigation  *performance Control, select Clock/Voltage*, Click on the Turbo Core Control button and Turbo Core window will open. Select Boost level 1 (0 and 1 are available) and set *Number of Boosted Core to 6 (4 and 6 are available). * Hit *ok* to apply and then again *Apply* in Main AOD window.

Now before starting the demanding applications, set Windows Power Mode to *High Performance* and start the application. Use tools like Core Temp to monitor the CPU speed and you will see 6 cores are hitting 4.8 GHz, the maximum Turbo speed. As soon as the application is closed, it will revert back to normal. Now switch back to *Normal* power profile. Check out the image below.





Hope these will help you to decide.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 22, 2013)

> *I am just a casual gamer* and i want my new build to last  5 ys....as i  wont b upgrading  bfore tht...so i want every money i spend on this rig  should count.....



Don't you guys think 90k is too much for OP's needs?


----------



## Cilus (Sep 22, 2013)

He is not going to upgrade for long. So suggested him the thing which can last long.


----------



## Arnab boss (Sep 22, 2013)

thanks guys, and cilus for the brief it will help me....!!!

now guys as i mentioned i am going to play games @ mid and high settings...now i play games like farcry 3, battlefield 4 in full hd and high settings....but the only thing is my rig gets extremely hot and game hangs...

i dont want to start a war but which system to go for...intel or amd as i hav been using amd for a while i am happy with its performance....but intel proocys & mobo cost a bomb which i think is not vunarable....
 u guys forgot the main thing.....cabinet...lol

ok here the config palash frm m.d computers gave me....

antec 1200 cabinet @11200

fx8350 @ 12700

msi fx 990chipset mobo @ 8700

corsair hx1050 @ 14800 ....i think it will b a overkill...wht abt a hx 850

plextor ssd 128 gb @ 7800...i wont b going for this....corsair or kingston

BenQ High Performance Gaming XL2720T 27-Inch Screen LED-Lit Monitor...this model is not available here..BENQ MONITOR 27" GW2760HS...this is available @ 19300 

i like this G.SKILL RAM RIPJAWS X 16GB DDR3 1600FSB @ 9800....but as cilus said i will look  @ kingston blue also... 

cpu cooler i hav no idea so will go which will suit the best...

now the hardest part...gpu...i hav a msi  r7770 oced edition.....it works well and as i mentioned i play games @ high level with this....so guys is it wise to spend a bomb in gpu....as smthng new will b coming in nxt yr and then all the hype fir tht...

so if i go for a mid budget card and then after 2 yrs change it with smething else....just a thought....

now guys wht abt this....waiting for ur replies...


----------



## Cilus (Sep 22, 2013)

Buddy, that MSI motherboard you're talking about is MSI 990FXA-GD65, the cheapest 990FX motherboard out there. I used to suggest it but after little research, found out it has  huge number of VRM failure reports (Thanks D3p for pointing it out) in numerous forums and MSI has released a new revision of the motherboard with corrections which, I don't think, is available in India. At least get the Asus M5A99FX-Pro or Gigabyte 990FX-UD3 motherboard. But since you want it for long run, Gigabyte 990FX-UD5 or Sabertooth 990FX R2.0 is highly recommended.

For Kingston Ram, PM Sumonpathak as he has some contacts in Kingsnon, Kolkata and might help you to get at cheaper rate.


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Sep 22, 2013)

You can also consider
i5 4670K with Asus Z87 motherboard since you can easily afford them, it is better than FX 8350 in gaming even when overclocked.(Plus it consumes even less than half the power of an overclocked FX 8350, let I say FX 8350 is OC'd to 4.5ghz it consumes about/around 200 Watts, on other hand stock i5 4670 consumes 80-90 watts at max.


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 22, 2013)

OP 
>dont go for such costly water coolers no need for that seriously...
>Stick with Asus Sabertooth as its loong time investment, dont go with that msi board
>Go for GTX770 or GTX 760x2 SLI it wont need any upgrade for 5-6 years for CASUAL or mid range gaming.

If you want any good intel alternate then i7-4770 with H87 board is the way for you.


----------



## Cilus (Sep 22, 2013)

Nighthawk12 said:


> You can also consider
> i5 4670K with Asus Z87 motherboard since you can easily afford them, it is better than FX 8350 in gaming even when overclocked.(Plus it consumes even less than half the power of an overclocked FX 8350, let I say FX 8350 is OC'd to 4.5ghz it consumes about/around 200 Watts, on other hand stock i5 4670 consumes 80-90 watts at max.



Buddy, agreed with your power consumption thing but each and every post you say that Intel i5 is better than FX-8350 series in gaming. But Games are not played by Processor alone, in fact Processor takes a back seat in gaming and GPU is the main thing to consider. Try to understand, we are not suggesting only Processor + Motherboard alone to OP but a complete config which serves his gaming purpose at also fits well within his budget. Can you fit anything over a GTX 760 or 670 within OP's budget if you consider 4670K? The Processor alone cost you 4k higher and a Motherboard equivalent to a Sabertooth 990FX will cost him around 18K; any Z87 motherboard won't do it for  long run.


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Sep 22, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Buddy, agreed with your power consumption thing but each and every post you say that Intel i5 is better than FX-8350 series in gaming. But Games are not played by Processor alone, in fact Processor takes a back seat in gaming and GPU is the main thing to consider. Try to understand, we are not suggesting only Processor + Motherboard alone to OP but a complete config which serves his gaming purpose at also fits well within his budget. Can you fit anything over a GTX 760 or 670 within OP's budget if you consider 4670K? The Processor alone cost you 4k higher and a Motherboard equivalent to a Sabertooth 990FX will cost him around 18K; any Z87 motherboard won't do it for  long run.



Buddy, I also agree with your points but since he can afford(I mean he has the budget to afford both i5 plus a good gpu) so it's better to go with i5.


----------



## Arnab boss (Sep 22, 2013)

thanks guys...@cilus i just told the config i got frm md compu....i personaly dont like tht through....

now guys i dont hav any issue in i5 or i7 but the price for the combo of both these r much higher than amd set up...so is it wise to go with intel.....


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 22, 2013)

Arnab boss said:


> thanks guys...@cilus i just told the config i got frm md compu....i personaly dont like tht through....
> 
> now guys i dont hav any issue in i5 or i7 but the price for the combo of both these r much higher than amd set up...so is it wise to go with intel.....



When an Intel cpu and AMD cpu is used with the same graphic card, Intel gives better performance. But, in a limited (but not small nonetheless) budget, you can include a more powerfull graphic card with the AMD setup due the lower cost of CPU+moherboard combo. The AMD setup suggested by Cilus is great. What is it that you don't like about AMD?


----------



## Arnab boss (Sep 22, 2013)

@ harshilsharma63... dude i did nt said i dont like amd...i am using this rig for last 3 yrs and it is running flawlessly...i myself is considering cilus suggestion...

i only asked tht is it wiser to invest in intel combo...as the price will cost me a bomb....and as per my requirements amd will b the best but i also want to check out intel....as i want this rig to go on a long run without any issue...


guys wht abt the cabinet...is antec 1200 is ok...


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 22, 2013)

Arnab boss said:


> @ harshilsharma63... dude i did nt said i dont like amd...i am using this rig for last 3 yrs and it is running flawlessly...i myself is considering cilus suggestion...
> 
> i only asked tht is it wiser to invest in intel combo...as the price will cost me a bomb....and as per my requirements amd will b the best but i also want to check out intel....as i want this rig to go on a long run without any issue...
> 
> ...



Antec 1200 is great but is too expensive and unnecessary in your use case IMHO. Get NZXT Phantom 410 instead. Also mention which pasts have you finalized.


----------



## Arnab boss (Sep 22, 2013)

@harshilsharma63...dude  i didnt finalized anything as of now....but i need a full tower case with front usb 3 ports and better cooling....


----------



## rock2702 (Sep 22, 2013)

Arnab boss said:


> @harshilsharma63...dude  i didnt finalized anything as of now....but i need a full tower case with front usb 3 ports and better cooling....



Look at these:CM Storm Trooper/Stryker, NZxt Phantom, NZxt Switch 810, Corsair C70.


----------



## Cilus (Sep 22, 2013)

Arnab, check your PM mate.


----------



## Minion (Sep 22, 2013)

Nighthawk12 said:


> You can also consider
> i5 4670K with Asus Z87 motherboard since you can easily afford them, it is better than FX 8350 in gaming even when overclocked.(Plus it consumes even less than half the power of an overclocked FX 8350, let I say FX 8350 is OC'd to 4.5ghz it consumes about/around 200 Watts, on other hand stock i5 4670 consumes 80-90 watts at max.



Processor don't run at their full speed al the time  and over clocking is not needed in most cases.


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 22, 2013)

Minion said:


> Processor don't run at their full speed al the time  and over clocking is not needed in most cases.


aisa kya ?
who told you this ... :'D 
Just check latest encodimg , rendering, photo editing softwares.
Try AutoCAD 2014 

People like to OC to get maximum from your pc so ...


----------



## Cilus (Sep 23, 2013)

But Minion is right about "Processor don't run at their full speed all the time"


----------



## kkn13 (Sep 23, 2013)

Get the intel if ur budget is that high and if u want a very reliable system(not that amd is bad) but intel CPUs tend to run bit cooler and have better power consumption compared to amd 
I don't want to start an amd vs intel argument im saying from experience I have many laptops and desktops with intel and amd CPUs
I suggest amd only to ppl who want a vfm beast rig in a small budget


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 23, 2013)

Cilus said:


> But Minion is right about "Processor don't run at their full speed all the time"



yes he is!
but i was talking about OCing


----------



## Minion (Sep 23, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> aisa kya ?
> who told you this ... :'D
> Just check latest encodimg , rendering, photo editing softwares.
> Try AutoCAD 2014
> ...



Google before you point Some thing. Processor frequency does have little to do with performance and nobody is going to run those bench marking software anyway. 

For playing games all you need 30 fps and don't underestimate that AMD FX 8350 which provides very good performance at very good price.

Not everybody wants to take risk with overclocking.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 23, 2013)

kkn13 said:


> Get the intel if ur budget is that high and if u want a very reliable system(not that amd is bad) but* intel CPUs tend to run bit cooler* and have better power consumption compared to amd
> I don't want to start an amd vs intel argument im saying from experience I have many laptops and desktops with intel and amd CPUs
> I suggest amd only to ppl who want a vfm beast rig in a small budget



you have to do a research on this/


----------



## Arnab boss (Sep 23, 2013)

ok guys i am open in all options...i wont decide till i get a solid proof in selecting intel or amd...


----------



## Cilus (Sep 23, 2013)

Buddy, there is nothing like solid proof here, check all the reviews. Intel 4670K is better in games when paired with smae GPU and games which can't use 8 Cores efficiently but cost higher whereas AMD FX-8350 is pretty good for gaming and can touch i7 3770K while running newer multi-core optimized games like Crysis 3. And due to the multi-core x86 based console design, there is a high chance that future games will be heavily mult-threaded; not my opinion but most of the game developers and reviewers are predicting the same. Also you can get a better Graphics card with AMD based config and no matter how good i5 4670K in gaming, 8350 + HD 7970/GTX 770 will always perform better than Core i5 4670K + HD 7950/GTX 670/GTX 760


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Sep 24, 2013)

You can afford GTX 770 with an i5 setup as well and if you wanna save few more thousands go for HD 7970 instead of GTX 770.

Core i5 4670K 15k
Asus Z87 Gryphon 13k
Kingston HyperX Blue KHX1600C10D3B1 8GB X 1 DDR3 1600 MHz @ 4.8K(As sugested by Cilus)
Samsung 840 Series 120GB SSD @ 7K
Seasonic S12ii 620 5k
GTX 770 33k
Dell ST2740L 27" LED IPS -18500
Corsair 300R 4k
Cpu cooler 2.5k

~Total 102500


----------



## Arnab boss (Sep 24, 2013)

@cilus...agreed with u...thts why i prefer amd..but i want to look in to intel as well...

amd concern is it draws too much power than intel,,,,is it so...

wht bt rest parts cabinet and modding r also highly prefered...i want to go for a full tower cabby...

@nighthawk12 nice config dude...will c it...


----------



## Cilus (Sep 24, 2013)

If you want an Intel configuration and want to run it for 3 year+ then get Ivy Bridge based Core i7 3770K which is available at 19K.The 4 Core 8 thread processing capability of it is very helpful in CPU intensive applications and multi-threaded games.


----------



## Arnab boss (Sep 25, 2013)

@ cilus...i7 3770k is arnd 24k mate.....and then i7 4770 4rth gen is arnd 22k....then comes the mobo...arnd 20k i gues...

whts the diff betten these two proccy...3rd gen cost more..why...

then half of my budget will go in these 2....whts the use then....i know it is better than amd config but is it wise  to spend a bomb in intel config....wont amd will run for 5 yrs with sme minor changes...


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 25, 2013)

I7 4770k costs 24k and i7 3770k costs 19 to 20k.


----------



## Arnab boss (Sep 25, 2013)

harshilsharma....but in the m.d computers website this price was quoted...u can check this out...

PROCESSOR - WELCOME TO MDCOMPUTERS ::::::::::The Ultimate IT Solutions::::::::::....

is it wise to go with intel config...


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 25, 2013)

Arnab boss said:


> harshilsharma....but in the m.d computers website this price was quoted...u can check this out...
> 
> PROCESSOR - WELCOME TO MDCOMPUTERS ::::::::::The Ultimate IT Solutions::::::::::....
> 
> is it wise to go with intel config...



> Okay, price of 3770k increased to 24k, but 4770*k* isn;t listed on the page. Onle 4770 (non k) is listed at 22k. 4770k will cost ~24-25k.

> With an Intel config, you get i5 4670k for 15-16k. Both i5 4670k and i7 3770k at their current and not at all a value for their price. I strongly suggest you to go with FX 8350 + a good FX990 motherboard and a good CPU cooler as suggested in various configs in the thread.

AMD config:

FX 8350 (13000)
Asus M5A99FX PRO R2.0 (12200)
G.Skill ripjawsX 1600 MHz 8 GB (5100)
Zotac GTX760 2 GB AMP SLI (44000)
Corsair TX750V (7200)
Corsair 500R (7600)
Razer arctosa (2800)
Noctua NH U112DX (4100) at FK
Asus optical drive (1000)

total: 97k


----------



## Cilus (Sep 25, 2013)

BTW, today AMD is announcing their new Graphics cards...So postpone the GPU purchase until the release.


----------



## Minion (Sep 25, 2013)

@Arnab 
Processor is not something which broke easily even my old Athon Xp PC is running well till now. Regarding games a processor with powerful card always perform better than a powerful cpu with less powerful card that is why people are suggesting AMD config.


----------



## Arnab boss (Sep 25, 2013)

yup thts my point...now more configs plzz in amd i think...

guys i need a full tower case...so suggest i few...i hav chosen antec 1200 v3...


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 25, 2013)

Arnab boss said:


> yup thts my point...now more configs plzz in amd i think...
> 
> guys i need a full tower case...so suggest i few...i hav chosen antec 1200 v3...



And why do you want a full tower case?


----------



## Minion (Sep 26, 2013)

Arnab boss said:


> yup thts my point...now more configs plzz in amd i think...
> 
> guys i need a full tower case...so suggest i few...i hav chosen antec 1200 v3...



Your budget?


----------



## Arnab boss (Sep 27, 2013)

i am using a cm 690 for 3 yrs and the problem with it is as i add more components like hdd and gpus the cable management is pathetic ...snd it is getting too conjusted and with 7 120 mm fans it is getting hotter while playing games...

so thought of a full tower case with lots of space and looks good also.....

my budget for case is with 12 -13 k...can extend but overall budget is already given....


----------



## rock2702 (Sep 27, 2013)

Arnab boss said:


> i am using a cm 690 for 3 yrs and the problem with it is as i add more components like hdd and gpus the cable management is pathetic ...snd it is getting too conjusted and with 7 120 mm fans it is getting hotter while playing games...
> 
> so thought of a full tower case with lots of space and looks good also.....
> 
> my budget for case is with 12 -13 k...can extend but overall budget is already given....



Wait for the corsair 750D to be available in India,it is an awesome case launched this week, should be available for 13-14k.Excellent for air as well as water cooling.Check the reviews on youtube.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 27, 2013)

my vote will go towards amd setup for

my suggestion Fx 8350 + gtx 760 sli


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 27, 2013)

Arnab boss said:


> i am using a cm 690 for 3 yrs and the problem with it is as i add more components like hdd and gpus the cable management is pathetic ...snd it is getting too conjusted and with 7 120 mm fans it is getting hotter while playing games...
> 
> so thought of a full tower case with lots of space and looks good also.....
> 
> my budget for case is with 12 -13 k...can extend but overall budget is already given....



> you can go for NZXT Switch 810.

> What components have you finalized.


----------



## Cilus (Sep 27, 2013)

Arnab boss said:


> i am using a cm 690 for 3 yrs and the problem with it is as i add more components like hdd and gpus the cable management is pathetic ...snd it is getting too conjusted and with 7 120 mm fans it is getting hotter while playing games...
> 
> so thought of a full tower case with lots of space and looks good also.....
> 
> my budget for case is with 12 -13 k...can extend but overall budget is already given....



There are plenty of good Mid Tower Case available in India within 7K-8K with great cable managements and plenty of places for addon components. I have a 690 II advanced and used it with 3 HDD, 3 Graphics cards (6870 CF + GT 240 PhysX) and 4 Ram slots and believe me, cable management was never a problem to me.


----------



## Arnab boss (Sep 30, 2013)

yup agree tht cm690 is a hell of a case....i would love to a hav a mid tower case but i need a fan controller with very good cooling and wont change until nxt built.... it should b solid build and lots of space with good cable management..

wht abt the monitor....benq 27" ....


----------



## Arnab boss (Oct 20, 2013)

guys pujas hav gone and now bit of free for my shopping of few components.....

ill first go for the heavy ones....cabinet and monitor...

monitor i thought of benq 27 inch without 3d.....any other options....

cabinet i thought of antec 1200 v3 but i would love to hav more options in it...i need a fan controller and lots of space with good cooling and cable managements....

so guys help me out in these two then we can discuss the rest of it...thank u....


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 20, 2013)

i5 4670k---- 16k
Asus Maximus VI Gene OR Hero---- 16/18k
R9 280X ------ approx 25k,it will be worth the wait
Corsair GS 700
rest of the components of your choosing 

I will also be buying a rig in May(hopefully)

if you're putting 1L for your rig,its best to go with i5 4670k


----------



## ACidBaseD (Oct 20, 2013)

@OP
In one post you have written "I'm a casual gamer"
In another Post you have written "I like to play Far cry 3 and Bf4 on high settings"

So please decide you want a gaming rig to last 5 years. Or a Casual rig which can play games to last 5 years?


FX-8350 - 12.5k
Asus m5a99fx Pro R2.0 - 12k
CM Hyper 212 Evo - 2.5k
G.Skill RipJawsX 2*4GB - 6k
GTX 760 - 20k
Corsair TX750V - 7.4k
Dell S2240L - 8.8k
Asus ODD - 1k
Any Case you like -10k
------------------------
80.2k


GTX 760 is enough for gaming for the coming 2 years. After that you can replace the 760 with another better GPU of that age [from the 20k you saved now ] or you can SLI later on when you feel the need.


----------



## Arnab boss (Oct 21, 2013)

thanks commander shawnzer....but i would probably go with amd  config again as i dont want to spent a hefty amount on i5 config...

@acidbased...i am a casual gamerbut i meant tht i played farcry 3 and bf4 in full hd in my present rig....i wont upgrade in nxt 5 yrs so i want my rig to run tht long time...so i want every components to b of tht level....

i like ur config but i want a gigabyte or msi motherboard as asus has rma issues....the psu u suggested is i am already using tx750v...

i want a 27" moniter....so plz suggest accordingly.....cabinet i choosed antec 1200 v3.....any other options in full or mid towers....

thanks guys....


----------



## Arnab boss (Nov 4, 2013)

guys waiting for ur replys...

27" moniter without 3d and cabinet....ill buy these 2 first...then ill get the rest later...


----------

